# South Korea



## TangoTracer (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey guys first post here~

I picked up a Canon T5 18-55IS & 70-300 on a black friday special for $400 to replace my Olympus e-450 setup, and just getting back into the game under a expendable product line.

I stopped taking pics about 2 years ago when I joined the army, but since being stationed here and marrying a Korean I've found some extra time to take a few pics.  I know there's a LOT of opportunity around here for some great photos, but I'm not sure where to start.

I need some motivation to keep the photography skills expanding!!! Help me out and name a few things you would like to see, and any challenges for Asian/Korean-style photos.  I'm eager to learn more and expand my hobby once again out of its dormancy 

P.S. I attached my first pic, just something to get the shutter warmed up lol first shot from my couch.


----------



## TangoTracer (Nov 29, 2014)

expAndable* whoopsies


----------



## Matthew Howell (Nov 30, 2014)

Im in Okinawa myself and I make it a point to shoot a minimum of one roll of film a week which means sometimes I just walk of base and wonder until the roll is filled.  Try it as being in a foreign country makes it allot easier to spot the things that are normal to the locals but beautiful to everyone else


----------



## TangoTracer (Nov 30, 2014)

That's a great way to put it...

"What is normal to the locals but beautiful to everyone else"

Next time I go out I'll keep that in mind.

Also I'm too shy to photograph people!! It seems so weird but I think street photography produces great pics, I ordered a nifty-fifty and I'm going to see what I can do


----------



## Matthew Howell (Nov 30, 2014)

Yea at first it is a bit weird to do without drawing attention but a good tele that is not honking-ly large helps.  also to avoid attention use the outside auto focus points to frame your shot so they dont think they are the main subject....I sound like a stalker


----------

